
Show HN: Text Emoticon Generator - herbst
https://ascii.li/emoticon-creator?ref=hn
======
prashnts
Looks great! I wrote a little cli version in Golang so I get a new text-
emoticon when I login. It's fun! ᕕ( ͡° ᴥ ͡° )ᕗ

[1]
[https://github.com/prashnts/dotfiles/blob/master/etc/dafaq.l...](https://github.com/prashnts/dotfiles/blob/master/etc/dafaq.lol/dafaq.lol.go)

~~~
herbst
this is really awesome. Might gonna steal that for my SSH motds. Kudos!

------
iSimone
You get my upvote, I recently published animated versions of kaomoji in a 2
month sprint to learn how to create a basic Swift app, find someone to help me
make the animations, and so forth
([https://www.kaomotion.com](https://www.kaomotion.com)). This could've
certainly helped me with some of my research and creation of my own designs. I
like how you deconstructed their sections. ( ಠ_ರೃ)

~~~
dgellow
2 months sprint? Is that a thing? o_O

I always expect something like 2 or 3 weeks when someone talks about sprints.

~~~
iSimone
Haha well I don't know how I'd say it differently, my background is outside
programming, so it was quite a process. ⊙﹏⊙

~~~
dgellow
Well, congrats! :) You have a great product.

~~~
iSimone
thank you, greatly appreciated :)

------
kilroy123
I also created a similar site:

[http://emojistime.com](http://emojistime.com)

Soon, I'll be releasing an open source library that detects unsupported emojis
in browsers.

~~~
armandososa
I could pay for a native iOS version of this.

------
blauditore
ꔸ⏠ꔸ

 _If you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss also gazes into you._

------
timecube
Reminds me of a more advanced version of
[http://textsmili.es](http://textsmili.es)

~~~
herbst
Their infinite list is actually damn cool ●ᴥ●

------
username223
Nice! I still prefer the old ways of ASCII emoticons :-), and while this is
not quite the same, at least it's better than boards' randomly replacing
emoticons with ugly Unicode faces.

~~~
herbst
Agreed nothing goes over a good old simple (actually ASCII) smiley :)

But something like ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ serves really as good addition

------
gobr
hey guys, I just opened a store that makes kaomoji pillows.

[https://kaomojishoppu.com/](https://kaomojishoppu.com/)

If any of you guys want a customized kaomoji pillow, just enter in contact
over here or via the store, I woule be happy to help.

Also, in the future I will add other products, like t-shirts, sweatshits, etc.

any kaomoji generated via this generator _probably_ can be included in a
pillow.

------
qwertyuiop924
Cute. But strangely, my Android refuses to render most of these.

"No Tofu," they said...

~~~
herbst
Indeed strange, the android ROM i tested it with worked. But thats a while
ago, so i'll check. Thanks!

~~~
qwertyuiop924
It's a samsung Galaxy S5 running Chrome, if it helps.

------
shakna
I like. Now I can add this grumpy dude to my login: (෴)凸

EDIT: Whose eyes got stripped by HN.

------
SerLava
The Randomize button is simply delightful.

~~~
bjz_
Indeed! It generated ᖗᗒᎲᗕᖘ, which I think is one of the best bears I've ever
seen!

------
commenting
Nice work, but inaccurate domain name.

~~~
herbst
Note the footer:

> © 2015 ASCII.li - Yes i realize most of the site is about Unicode °٢°

I had the domain before i got the idea, i know how wrong it actually is

Edit:// It also started with the Figlet and Cowsay generator. Until then it
even made sense!

